
This Photographer Couldn’t Afford His Dream Camera, So He 3D Printed One - jacquesm
https://petapixel.com/2017/06/02/photographer-couldnt-afford-dream-camera-3d-printed/
======
SHAKEDECADE
Yes please. Now to find the design files..

